# Rookie Questions for the experts



## Dgmtexas (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello Gentlemen

I have gathered a multitude of impressions from reading various posts. Being new, I want to ask the following questions for men over 55:
1.	What were you expectations when you first thought of living in Thailand? 
2.	What was your first impression upon visiting?
3.	After your move to Thailand, how did your first impressions measure with reality?
4.	Assuming you conduct yourself as a polite and respectful guest, how do the Thai people view you when you are seen in public with one of their ladies?
5.	How does the obvious financial intentions of the local women effect your attitude towards them?

My impressions of Thailand, a slower and more peaceful life. My expectations, are to find more peace in my life, and time to study the things I wish. I have always preferred Asian ladies because of their beauty.  All my experience with them has been 3rd generation American born. I am not a male chauvinist, I truly respect all women. Thanks to all who post on this site. Some of it has been very insightful, as well as glimpses of what to expect.


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

Dgmtexas said:


> Hello Gentlemen
> 
> I have gathered a multitude of impressions from reading various posts. Being new, I want to ask the following questions for men over 55:....


It sounds like you have not traveled much and are nervous about living in a foreign country. 

It is not really a big deal. 

You will find out all those things in your first few weeks. 

Chiang Mai is quieter than Bkk but with all the conveniences and restaurants.


----------



## Dgmtexas (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi, no, that is not the case, i have lived in the U.K. and Hungry, also lived in Puerto Rico. It's just that I am finding myself quite rusty and dating after being married over 30 years. I am just careful these days, like to ask a lot of questions, to sort of get an image in my mind about what to expect.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

*Answers*



Dgmtexas said:


> Hello Gentlemen
> 
> I have gathered a multitude of impressions from reading various posts. Being new, I want to ask the following questions for men over 55:
> 1.	What were you expectations when you first thought of living in Thailand?
> ...


Straight answers to your specific questions :

1. Quiet and interesting life in a tropical country , 180 degrees from African culture (which I loved for 30 years but the wars , chaos , disintegrating economies , inept politics , corruption and general hopelessness had got to me) amongst people with a happy and positive disposition who could manage their own society competently and effectively.

2. Whoopee - party time !

3. Quite quickly you see through the thin veneer of the mainly tourist / expat generated debauched lifestyle to another fascinating Thailand beneath offering a sophisticated culture where many of the old and good values largely disappeared from western society still exist.

4. No problem at all as long it's not somebody's wife or girlfriend in which case the hand of revenge often comes silently and swiftly when you least expect it.

5. It didn't affect my attitude as I'd already worked out the score before embarking on a relationship. You have to go into any relationship with the knowledge that most probably your financial standing will be the major factor governing the success or failure of it - not in all cases but certainly in the vast majority in my experience. Build round that. The gold-diggers are obvious to spot for the average intelligent male who has lived a reasonable amount - just give them a wide berth. 

I was 59 last week , by the way.


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

Dgmtexas said:


> Hi, no, that is not the case, i have lived in the U.K. and Hungry, also lived in Puerto Rico. It's just that I am finding myself quite rusty and dating after being married over 30 years. I am just careful these days, like to ask a lot of questions, to sort of get an image in my mind about what to expect.


regarding sex you have to be very careful in thailand because the thais have perfected the art of using sex as a way to part the foreigner from his money. 

never trust. 
if you go out drinking never do so with more money than you plan to spend on the night's party. A very common trick here, especially in Bkk the grapevine tells me, is putting a mickey in someone's drink. 

Another wonderful local custom goes into operation when a foreigner ceremoniously puts their wallet or belt-bag on the bar so they can settle in to smoking and drinking. They get a tap on the right shoulder, so they turn around to the right to see who it is behind them. At that moment a hand slips in front of them on the left and snatches the wallet from the bar. 

No matter how much she tells you she loves you, and no matter how much you think you are in love, it is likely she has a husband to whom she is shoveling most of the cash you give to her. The first loyalty of thai's is to their families, and they are not above kidnapping their own half-white grandchildren to extort money from the white son-in-law.

A lot of attractive women are not women at all but "katoeys" ie ladyboys. Their game is to find foreigners who are drunk or who they can persuade to get drunk. When the foreigner is so drunk they think he cannot defend himself, they will not hesitate to pull out a blade and use to extort money from him. There are even some guest house/hotel managers who specialize in setting foreigner up with these lovely "women." 

If you bring any thai to your apartment or hotel room, never go to the bathroom while your your wallet or your pants with your wallet in them are lying available to clever fingers. Their fingers are fast and very clever.

there's more...


----------



## steiner (Feb 7, 2011)

When selecting a Thai lady as a prospective partner,choose carefully and don`t rush into anything.Often when getting to know the lady it is common to be invited back to the parents house and home town .Observe the familly closely;are they the sort of people you would socialise with back in your own country ?Are they honest and hard working or are they layabouts who like to get drunk ?What is their attitude to you?Are you a respected guest or just an opportunity to get money ?The familly often has a major influence on the lady and parents can demand financial support from their daughter.If I had followed this advice in the past it would have saved me much time and lots of $.....


----------

